
The Banality of Heroism - immad
http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/greatergood/current_issue/francozimbardo.html
======
immad
read <http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/03/the_banality_of.html> for
background.

~~~
immad
and a summary of that is:

The short explanation of what it takes to be a hero is the presence of heroic
imagination which the authors describe as the capacity to imagine facing
physically or socially risky situations, to struggle with the hypothetical
problems these situations generate, and to consider ones actions and the
consequences.

